# NEW NORCAL FORUM



## Dominic (Apr 17, 2020)

Please post your NorCal news here.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 17, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Please post your NorCal news here.


I will start.  I took my wife to a cool art town over by that windy ball park the SF Giants used to play at like 21 years ago.  I had my Dodger hat on that day too.  We went to a bar and this Nocal bartender dude and his drinking pals told me to remove my hat.  I honestly thought he was joking. I didn;t and they gave me a dirty look. I went to the bathroom.  When I came back my wife had paid for my vodka tonic and told me we had to leave.  I asked why, "and she said I will tell you outside."  This guy and his buddies thought I was disrespectful for wearing my Dodger hat in the bar.  I said that was BS.  I went back in and told those punks that I have to endure Cubs and Giants fans all dressed in their gear at Dodger stadium all the time.  I took off running and I never ever went back to that city.  That was so not cool.  However, they do play really great soccer and I hope my dd team plays their teams and we win them all!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will start.  I took my wife to a cool art town over by that windy ball park the SF Giants used to play at like 21 years ago.  I had my Dodger hat on that day too.  We went to a bar and this Nocal bartender dude and his drinking pals told me to remove my hat.  I honestly thought he was joking. I didn;t and they gave me a dirty look. I went to the bathroom.  When I came back my wife had paid for my vodka tonic and told me we had to leave.  I asked why, "and she said I will tell you outside."  This guy and his buddies thought I was disrespectful for wearing my Dodger hat in the bar.  I said that was BS.  I went back in and told those punks that I have to endure Cubs and Giants fans all dressed in their gear at Dodger stadium all the time.  I took off running and I never ever went back to that city.  That was so not cool.  However, they do play really great soccer and I hope my dd team plays their teams and we win them all!!!


Cal doesn't play good soccer, Spicoli.  You take that back right now.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Cal doesn't play good soccer, Spicoli.  You take that back right now.


I'm only talking the club teams up North.  MLVA, De Anza, Mustangs, Earthquakes and Pac West.  We played a big tournament up in a city called Danville or something like that.  I loved the town and the fields.  That Cardinal team was really fun to watch though in College this year.  Those are the best players on one team I've seen.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will start.  I took my wife to a cool art town over by that windy ball park the SF Giants used to play at like 21 years ago.  I had my Dodger hat on that day too.  We went to a bar and this Nocal bartender dude and his drinking pals told me to remove my hat.  I honestly thought he was joking. I didn;t and they gave me a dirty look. I went to the bathroom.  When I came back my wife had paid for my vodka tonic and told me we had to leave.  I asked why, "and she said I will tell you outside."  This guy and his buddies thought I was disrespectful for wearing my Dodger hat in the bar.  I said that was BS.  I went back in and told those punks that I have to endure Cubs and Giants fans all dressed in their gear at Dodger stadium all the time.  I took off running and I never ever went back to that city.  That was so not cool.  However, they do play really great soccer and I hope my dd team plays their teams and we win them all!!!


Damn! You have balls of steel to do that in Hunters Point!  Hunter’s Point is very similar to Compton.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 17, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Damn! You have balls of steel to do that in Hunters Point!  Hunter’s Point is very similar to Compton.


I have no idea where I was but I look back smfh and I wonder what the hell I was thinking.  My poor wife bro.  Trouble is always around me for some reason.  Look Macdre, Outlaw, Maps and ETOL, I was a sucker and I thought my goat was all that at 12.  Please forgive me.  I used to give every soccer coach with an accent and a suit an "A."  In Fact, I gave everyone I met an "A"  Now days, you get a "D" and will see where I grade you after 6 months


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I have no idea where I was but I look back smfh and I wonder what the hell I was thinking.  My poor wife bro.  Trouble is always around me for some reason.  Look Macdre, Outlaw, Maps and ETOL, I was a sucker and I thought my goat was all that at 12.  Please forgive me.  I used to give every soccer coach with an accent and a suit an "A."  In Fact, I gave everyone I met an "A"  Now days, you get a "D" and will see where I grade you after 6 months


Lots of accents in Nor Cal! But, I guess plenty down south now. I've seen both sides, impressive how many in fact. Maybe DA folding will humble a few coaches/DOC's to earn your "D" status


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 17, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Lots of accents in Nor Cal! But, I guess plenty down south now. I've seen both sides, impressive how many in fact. Maybe DA folding will humble a few coaches/DOC's to earn your "D" status


No, that was an "F" and maybe some other letters I don;t want to write right now.  Sad day today.  I do see a light at the end of all this.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, that was an "F" and maybe some other letters I don;t want to write right now.  Sad day today.  I do see a light at the end of all this.


ha! Yes, agree very sad how US soccer abruptly ended everything and now make things very difficult for many coaches/players on top of this Pandemic. It will all work out in the end not but it's cloudy right now indeed.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Apr 27, 2020)

My Son plays for a DA team in norcal and there were way too many teams. The product was watered down and many of the DA teams were not in the top 20 in norcal. Some parents were driving 1-2hrs for their 11&12 yo to be on a sub par team with just decent coaching as they bought into the whole DA thing. EQ and Deanza were the only teams that were really impressive in the 07 age group. I am glad to go back to a few more games and tournaments and playing more good norcal teams. There are definitely 4-5 norcal 07 teams that would be in top 10 in DA. Hopefully most the top teams can play each other now that DA is over.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> My Son plays for a DA team in norcal and there were way too many teams. The product was watered down and many of the DA teams were not in the top 20 in norcal. Some parents were driving 1-2hrs for their 11&12 yo to be on a sub par team with just decent coaching as they bought into the whole DA thing. EQ and Deanza were the only teams that were really impressive in the 07 age group. I am glad to go back to a few more games and tournaments and playing more good norcal teams. There are definitely 4-5 norcal 07 teams that would be in top 10 in DA. Hopefully most the top teams can play each other now that DA is over.


I think the best hope for tops teams playing each other is NPL.  ECNL already rejected Thorns and Quakes for this year.   Quakes and Thorns should move up quickly in NPL, or if we are really lucky NPL allows some kind of play-in tournament.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think the best hope for tops teams playing each other is NPL.  ECNL already rejected Thorns and Quakes for this year.   Quakes and Thorns should move up quickly in NPL, or if we are really lucky NPL allows some kind of play-in tournament.


I can only speak to a couple of girl's teams at Quakes and Thorns but when you strip away the US patch, I don't see those girls driving 1-2 hours anymore.  I'm not sure those teams remain strong at all.  At least half of those players drive past 1 or 2 decent clubs to get to San Jose.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think the best hope for tops teams playing each other is NPL.  ECNL already rejected Thorns and Quakes for this year.   Quakes and Thorns should move up quickly in NPL, or if we are really lucky NPL allows some kind of play-in tournament.


What team is your dd on, Quakes or Thorns?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What team is your dd on, Quakes or Thorns?


Neither.  She’s at one of the strong non-DA clubs.   We have a really hard time finding decent opponents.  It seems silly to pass up on a chance to play Thorns just because Deza pulled a fast one 5 years ago.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think the best hope for tops teams playing each other is NPL.  ECNL already rejected Thorns and Quakes for this year.   Quakes and Thorns should move up quickly in NPL, or if we are really lucky NPL allows some kind of play-in tournament.


ECNL officially rejected Quakes and Thorns 100 percent? Or, just rumors you've heard? I'm curious if they actually told them and Placer NO or simply no answer yet.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 27, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> ECNL officially rejected Quakes and Thorns 100 percent? Or, just rumors you've heard? I'm curious if they actually old them and Placer NO or simply no answer yet.


just the rumors here for Q,T.  I don’t even have a rumor on Placer.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> just the rumors here for Q,T.  I don’t even have a rumor on Placer.


Makes sense. I heard those 3 were either in the running or at least applied. Too many rumors to track this month in youth soccer! Thanks


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 27, 2020)

I heard all 3 applied and are still waiting.  For the sake of continuity and layout I would think ecnl would need to add another southbay team to have a travel partner with MVLA.  

Marin-Santa Rosa
Mustang-Rage
San Juan-Davis
MVLA-?


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> I heard all 3 applied and are still waiting.  For the sake of continuity and layout I would think ecnl would need to add another southbay team to have a travel partner with MVLA.
> 
> Marin-Santa Rosa
> Mustang-Rage
> ...


One is a no brainer in South Bay location wise and plenty of talent to support 2. As most know though, certain ECNL clubs have a big say in who comes into the league. It will be interesting how it unfolds. I have to imagine a decision will come very soon


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think the best hope for *tops teams* playing each other is NPL.  ECNL already rejected Thorns and *Quakes* for this year.   Quakes and Thorns should move up quickly in NPL, or if *we *are really lucky NPL allows some kind of play-in tournament.


You said "we" so I thought something.  Only top team is the De Anza force team.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 27, 2020)

ECNL/ECRL/NPL I don't really care, would prefer not to play in the GAL (travel in this league would be just as bad if not worse than what NorCal had in DA). Play some quality league games go to a couple of showcases to play teams from other regions and then maybe some games in SoCal.  If there could be a playoff at the end would be cherry on the top of this shuffle.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You said "we" so I thought something.  Only top team is the De Anza force team.


That 04 team that was at Force and now Quakes with a couple of Additions didn't beat the 04 MVLA team as far as "Top" team. There are definitely other teams now that are playing well against those teams, so as the girls are getting older more teams are getting better at least here in NorCal. I don't know if others girls are wanting to stay with their teams now that they are seeing the results of the hard work like my daughter does.  Definitely some quality coaches here that have been developing girls for the past 3 years (some girls are switching clubs from smaller clubs to bigger, but some definite developing within going on).


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 27, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> That 04 team that was at Force and now Quakes with a couple of Additions didn't beat the 04 MVLA team as far as "Top" team. There are definitely other teams now that are playing well against those teams, so as the girls are getting older more teams are getting better at least here in NorCal. I don't know if others girls are wanting to stay with their teams now that they are seeing the results of the hard work like my daughter does.  Definitely some quality coaches here that have been developing girls for the past 3 years (some girls are switching clubs from smaller clubs to bigger, but some definite developing within going on).


Top team from old GDA.  MLVA is my clear #1 in the new u17 2020-2021 ECNL season Top 10


----------



## Dominic (Jun 9, 2020)

The nocalsoccer.com forum is now shutdown.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> The nocalsoccer.com forum is now shutdown.


 Wow!!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 10, 2020)

Dominic said:


> The nocalsoccer.com forum is now shutdown.


What's the reason to shut down the Nocal Forum?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> What's the reason to shut down the Nocal Forum?


It was dead anyway.  might as well cross link to here, so there is enough traffic to keep a conversation.


----------



## dean (Jun 15, 2020)

There is just not enough soccer on this site (the larger forum).

Any NorCal news? Best teams in our region? Tryouts? Coaching changes? Anything?

I hear some key players are sticking with Deza's new club.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

dean said:


> There is just not enough soccer on this site (the larger forum).
> 
> Any NorCal news? Best teams in our region? Tryouts? Coaching changes? Anything?
> 
> I hear some key players are sticking with Deza's new club.


People really haven't started back yet.  Give it a few more days.  Where is Deza now?

Too many players changed clubs the last week and nobody really knows anything yet.  How all the leagues are going to shake out, etc.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

dean said:


> There is just not enough soccer on this site (the larger forum).
> 
> Any NorCal news? Best teams in our region? Tryouts? Coaching changes? Anything?
> 
> I hear some key players are sticking with Deza's new club.











						ECNL | Bay Area Surf Soccer Club | San Jose, Ca | MLS NEXT
					

FC Bay Area Surf is the Bay Area's most complete soccer academy for boys and girls. MLS Youth League, Girls ECNL, Academy League and Norcal NPL. ECNL. We offer programs for Boys and Girls in all ages. Best training environment in area. We train in Sunnyvale at Twin Creeks Sports Complex.




					www.fcbayarea.com
				




Norcal is waiting to get on the field for training this week. Norcal teams are hoping to attend Surf Cup in August but not sure Socal teams are ready give spikes in the virus. Deza players should stick with him because they'll be playing in the GAL and with play all ECNL teams I would think in NPL Champions league and at showcases!!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> People really haven't started back yet.  Give it a few more days.  Where is Deza now?
> 
> Too many players changed clubs the last week and nobody really knows anything yet.  How all the leagues are going to shake out, etc.











						ECNL | Bay Area Surf Soccer Club | San Jose, Ca | MLS NEXT
					

FC Bay Area Surf is the Bay Area's most complete soccer academy for boys and girls. MLS Youth League, Girls ECNL, Academy League and Norcal NPL. ECNL. We offer programs for Boys and Girls in all ages. Best training environment in area. We train in Sunnyvale at Twin Creeks Sports Complex.




					www.fcbayarea.com
				




ECNl is still working this seasons schedule.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> ECNL | Bay Area Surf Soccer Club | San Jose, Ca | MLS NEXT
> 
> 
> FC Bay Area Surf is the Bay Area's most complete soccer academy for boys and girls. MLS Youth League, Girls ECNL, Academy League and Norcal NPL. ECNL. We offer programs for Boys and Girls in all ages. Best training environment in area. We train in Sunnyvale at Twin Creeks Sports Complex.
> ...


Thanks for the link.  Not much info on it.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thanks for the link.  Not much info on it.


HAHA! I agree 100%. Not like they didn't have time to development something. Probably afraid they would lose players to other nearby clubs but clubs rosters were already full.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 16, 2020)

Quakes are playing in the GA league?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Quakes are playing in the GA league?


Think yes, as bay area FC


----------



## youthsportsugh (Jun 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Quakes are playing in the GA league?


No more Quakes girls


----------

